# Carlson dead coyote choke tube



## 1099GL (Feb 8, 2013)

I went on the Carlson's website and It said these chokes were 50% off...good deal? I thought so









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, good deal. I am trying to sell one for a Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag. When I bought it, they were not 50% off.

:hunter:


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I found one for my Win 1300 on Optics Planet for around $25. Google the part number, possibly less somewhere else.


----------



## 1099GL (Feb 8, 2013)

But I was thinking about using #4 or 00 because all I have right now is 00 buckshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Heard good things, haven't shot mine yet with the new choke or barrel, been super buys moving and starting a new career. Guys on this site say they get very good results plus they look bad a$$. Buy it man.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

For reference I reached out to Carlson's since the restriction is not listed, it measures .665 and is considered a super full.


----------



## 1099GL (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds like a Great deal for 30 bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I bought one for my 870 and it patterns OO buck at 50 yards great. I think the 3" winchester loads I have contain either 9 or 12 pellets and I get 7 of them in a ten inch circle at fifty yards.


----------

